
Is Microsoft no longer unstoppable? - AndrewWarner
http://www.breakingviews.com/2009/01/22/Microsoft.aspx?sg=nytimes
======
russell
Segal argues that Microsoft should abandon marginal and unprofitable ventures
(Xbox, Zune, search) and concentrate on its cash cows, Windows and Office, I
presume. Segal's advice is off base. The problem with that strategy is, if
someone eats your cash cows, you are left with nothing. The only viable
strategy is to keep pushing the frontiers fo new revenue streams. Microsoft's
real problem is that it is a follower not an innovator.

